# How often should we train a young dog?



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I do not do agility until I have both the OFA and the Pennhip done - therefore after the age of 2 for Rose and as soon as able to do it on Darcy.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

A dog is old enough to compete in AKC agility compeitions at 15 months. That being said you certainly do not have to. Yes it is good to wait until you can get OFA or PennHip but realistically FEW competitors do. 

I started competing Gabby in rally and field under 1 year of age. She went in her first agility trial at 19 months, was in the excellent/master division before the age of 2 with LIGHT trialing. I did all the agility training she needed prior to her first trial under jump height. I could teach her front crosses, rear crosses, weave entries, contact behavior all of that with low jumps, contacts and open channel weaves. Once she was a solid year old, we 'closed' the weaves to about 4", contacts went to full height, and until 1 month from her first trial her jump was not over 16". She almost got out of novice in her first trial. She was ready to trial. Not all dogs are, but they can handle it with a careful handler if they are mentally ready. 

My usual work week when weather permits (unlike this winter :no We have obedience class once, agility class once, and field training at the trainers if we are lucky 2 times a month (2 hours away). However the other 4 days a week (if we are not testing or trialing somewhere) consists of 1 more day of agility practice, field training, a bike run, and a long walk. The walk is not under any command, the only thing she is required to do is stop at streets before we cross, and come when called off leash at the parks where she runs. That is her day to be a dog. I try to do some obedience practice 5 times a week. I pick an exercise or 2 and I just work that for about 5-10 min. I don't want to bore either of us and that seems to work best to improve our skills. You don't have to work hours, in fact I work more "minutes" than I do hours. I do an exercise or two I want to improve skills on in agility practice. I spend a lot of time also playing as that keeps the dog happy and engaged. I don't want to over do anything. Field I do more as a training session but you have to drive somewhere and set up, so it makes sense you spend a bit more time BUT I always quit as early as I can on a good note. 

You have to know your dog. You can train every day "IF" you have a happy wanting to work dog to do it with. My old agilty partner, she was not a practice or lesson dog. Less was more with her, so we did classes, if something needed practicing we did other wise it was just keeping her fit (bike runs which she loved) and walks in the park. Gabby LOVES to work, and so I can push her more, and she has SO much energy and drive, she is next to impossible to wear out. All the more reason I have to be careful to not cross any lines. I love her attitude, and I want it 100% of the time. So far I get it. Being able to cross train her in multiple venues keeps her fresh and all do meld with each other if not in a direct way. 

Have fun
Ann


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks Ann. Maddie is (or seems so to me) happy to "work." We're going to try competition obedience classes one last time with a new instructor, as Maddie has not enjoyed those classes before, though she does great when training at home or out on walks.

She loves learning new tricks, seems to really enjoy agility and loves nose work.

I was more worried about physically doing too much during a week. It sounds like, in height and age, I am close to what I should be doing for jumps. We didn't jump 16 inches until she was almost 18 months old.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> Thanks Ann. Maddie is (or seems so to me) happy to "work." We're going to try competition obedience classes one last time with a new instructor, as Maddie has not enjoyed those classes before, though she does great when training at home or out on walks.
> 
> She loves learning new tricks, seems to really enjoy agility and loves nose work.
> 
> I was more worried about physically doing too much during a week. It sounds like, in height and age, I am close to what I should be doing for jumps. We didn't jump 16 inches until she was almost 18 months old.


The instructor for obedience makes ALL the difference. We started private lessons with a new instructor who does a lot of play rewards back in November and Kea LOVES it. She gets so excited when we go, and it's really wonderful to see her working with such a great attitude. The trouble with a very smart dog is that obedience can be booooor-ing with the wrong instructor/methods.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I think Maddie physically is fine. Again you need to train smart. No dog regardless of age should be drilled hard. Your question how often, it can be "every day" if you work smarter. My favorite phrase at work is "work smarter not harder" which can apply to training dogs. You need to watch Maddies attitude to know what's right and what's wrong. 

Also if you are doing classes you aren't usually on the floor for the entire class so that's not excessive either. We had a puppy class where the dogs were on the floor all class, but we instructed owners to take their dogs outside at least twice for a mental/pee break. 

I say train if you and your dog are enjoying it. Physically she is fine if you use good judgement. Does this all make sense? Dogs love interacting with us they don't care how. 


Gwen_Dandridge said:


> Thanks Ann. Maddie is (or seems so to me) happy to "work." We're going to try competition obedience classes one last time with a new instructor, as Maddie has not enjoyed those classes before, though she does great when training at home or out on walks.
> 
> She loves learning new tricks, seems to really enjoy agility and loves nose work.
> 
> I was more worried about physically doing too much during a week. It sounds like, in height and age, I am close to what I should be doing for jumps. We didn't jump 16 inches until she was almost 18 months old.






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

KeaColorado said:


> The instructor for obedience makes ALL the difference. We started private lessons with a new instructor who does a lot of play rewards back in November and Kea LOVES it. She gets so excited when we go, and it's really wonderful to see her working with such a great attitude. The trouble with a very smart dog is that obedience can be booooor-ing with the wrong instructor/methods.


That's what I hope. Maddie HATED the rote obedience, and made it very, very clear. I had a dog trainer friend of mine work with her one night and saw how it SHOULD be done for her. He had a frisbee!!!!! it was all play.

Wish he would train obedience but he doesn't.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Maxs Mom said:


> I think Maddie physically is fine. Again you need to train smart. No dog regardless of age should be drilled hard. Your question how often, it can be "every day" if you work smarter. My favorite phrase at work is "work smarter not harder" which can apply to training dogs. You need to watch Maddies attitude to know what's right and what's wrong.
> 
> Also if you are doing classes you aren't usually on the floor for the entire class so that's not excessive either. We had a puppy class where the dogs were on the floor all class, but we instructed owners to take their dogs outside at least twice for a mental/pee break.
> 
> I say train if you and your dog are enjoying it. Physically she is fine if you use good judgement. Does this all make sense? Dogs love interacting with us they don't care how.


Yes, thanks. My worry was not that I was boring her, but that she might be too physically stressed. 

She and I have an understanding. She hates being locked in her crate but is happy to sit in her crate if I leave the top unzipped so she can periscope and watch the proceedings. Then when it is her turn i walk over to the start of the run, turn to her and hand signal "come." She leaps over the crate wall and tears across.  I suspect during a competition they won't let me do that. :wavey:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I try to train short sessions daily at home and usually weekly formal classes... If I had more time and money I would do more classes! We have had a few weeks with both a lesson and a private. I think as long as you are having fun 2-3 classes is fine!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

As Ann stated well previously, all dogs are different... Mira was in weekly classes and started competing at 17 months. She ran in 11 trials before she turned 2 and was running in the Master class (formerly Exc B) when she turned 2.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

We're really training me in these classes. I'm the one that needs the work. Sadly, I can't do them without Maddie at my side. If I could get a virtual dog to work with me, Maddie would get a break! 

And, yes, I do train her for about two minutes a day for two on two off and weave poles.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, it's the handler that needs the most training! Especially to start! There was a gal in Lindy's puppy agility class that could not work on a particular exercise with her dog, she is also brand new to agility, so Mira subbed in for her puppy. I think it was really helpful to get to work it with a trained dog so she could focus on what she was doing!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

sammydog said:


> Yes, it's the handler that needs the most training! Especially to start! There was a gal in Lindy's puppy agility class that could not work on a particular exercise with her dog, she is also brand new to agility, so Mira subbed in for her puppy. I think it was really helpful to get to work it with a trained dog so she could focus on what she was doing!


Wow, that must have been quite the change for the novice. How kind of Mira to cooperate with someone other then her person.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Gwen it's a great opportunity to get to run another dog, seasoned or not. Each dog you take around, teaches you things. Of course I would LOVE to trade dogs with Jessica for a run. Mira is AWESOME, so is Jessica. I'd like to see her with Gabby. 

Be careful you don't get hard on yourself for not doing things right. You deserve as much leeway as your dog. It's a journey. And speaking from experience, my first agility partner was a slow and steady wonderful lab. She taught me a lot. We got to AKC Agility National in the preferred division. However when I got Gabby I was back to feeling really novice. She was a 360 degree different dog. I have learned so much. Many highs and some lows. There are times I would love to run my first dog again just to remind myself I can do it. LOL Any training you take on with your dog is a journey without a destination. Enjoy the ride, smell the roses and view the scenery along the way. This is a great way to just plain enjoy your time with your dog. Maddie won't care if you make a mistake. So don't you care either ;-)

Ann


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Maxs Mom said:


> Gwen it's a great opportunity to get to run another dog, seasoned or not. Each dog you take around, teaches you things. Of course I would LOVE to trade dogs with Jessica for a run. Mira is AWESOME, so is Jessica. I'd like to see her with Gabby.
> 
> Be careful you don't get hard on yourself for not doing things right. You deserve as much leeway as your dog. It's a journey. And speaking from experience, my first agility partner was a slow and steady wonderful lab. She taught me a lot. We got to AKC Agility National in the preferred division. However when I got Gabby I was back to feeling really novice. She was a 360 degree different dog. I have learned so much. Many highs and some lows. There are times I would love to run my first dog again just to remind myself I can do it. LOL Any training you take on with your dog is a journey without a destination. Enjoy the ride, smell the roses and view the scenery along the way. This is a great way to just plain enjoy your time with your dog. Maddie won't care if you make a mistake. So don't you care either ;-)
> 
> ...



I must say I really love this post.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> Gwen it's a great opportunity to get to run another dog, seasoned or not. Each dog you take around, teaches you things. Of course I would LOVE to trade dogs with Jessica for a run. Mira is AWESOME, so is Jessica. I'd like to see her with Gabby.


That would be fun!

If you ever get the chance to work with another dog it's great! Mira worked very good for her! It was the very beginning of double box work, with just a line of jumps and 270, so lead out pivot to 270 then back down the line.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> Be careful you don't get hard on yourself for not doing things right. You deserve as much leeway as your dog. It's a journey. And speaking from experience, my first agility partner was a slow and steady wonderful lab. She taught me a lot. We got to AKC Agility National in the preferred division. However when I got Gabby I was back to feeling really novice. She was a 360 degree different dog. I have learned so much. Many highs and some lows. There are times I would love to run my first dog again just to remind myself I can do it. LOL Any training you take on with your dog is a journey without a destination. Enjoy the ride, smell the roses and view the scenery along the way. This is a great way to just plain enjoy your time with your dog. Maddie won't care if you make a mistake. So don't you care either ;-)


I could not agree more! Enjoy the journey and have fun!!


----------

